# Westcoast Guitars is dealer for Bourgeois Guitars and Larrivee Guitars.



## WCGuitars (Oct 23, 2013)

We are proud to be handling Dana Bourgeois acoustics, as well as long time friend Jean Larrivees acoustics.


----------

